

Deadly bot fights - tarikozket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2t0z5FzwW8

======
radcam
Part 2 is even better
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NphNVZ2M2p0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NphNVZ2M2p0)

